# ECB W/Smokey Joe for fire pan



## smokinstevo27 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, Im new to the sight and was wondering if anyone else has ever taken the bottom of a smokey joe and used it for the fire pan on a ecb. I've recently done this and am amazed at the temps that are possible. My problem is that its actually getting too hot (300 and higher) Any temp control advice out there for a beginner?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF do you have pics of your mod if so post them and then we can see what your up to and maybe make some suggestions


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I havent taken any pics yet, but its the basic brinkmann with legs on outside and the business end of a weber smokey joe underneath. I has done a few butts perfectly with a stock ecb but it was so difficult to get up to temp and such a PITA to replenish coals that I made the changes. I am pining away for a WSM but Im still having a blast with my clunker ecb!


----------



## marty catka (Aug 18, 2010)

I too have used the "business end" of a smokey joe with the barrel of an ECB.  However, my "Smokey Joe" seems to be a bit larger than those you can get today.







I took the legs off of the ECB and set it down into the Weber base.  I had to use some stove rope gasket to seal up the bottom where the ECB sets into the Weber and I also moved the air intake holes to underneath the coal grate.  I do have great temp control now.  Almost like a mini drum smoker.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## tang (Aug 4, 2011)

Can you tell me the distance between the water pan and the smokey joe base. What i am asking is from the top rim of the SJ to the bottom of the water pan.

Thanks, newbe here


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

This should be a wiki, welcome steveo........


----------

